# Wild caught Calvus wont eat



## grmantis (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a pair of Calvus for 10 days.They will not eat,have given flakes pellets and brine shrimp.
There are other fish with them.Have come out and no aggression.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

The likelihood that wild caught calvus that have not been adapted to flake/pellet will eat those things is pretty low. What you need to be doing is focusing on live and frozen foods. The only thing you can really do is keep offering different things. If you can get ahold of either live adult brine, or live white worms, that would be ideal. If you can only do frozen try bloodworms, brine, and mysis are good things to try.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen similar in wild calvus and compressiceps. Sometimes resorted to live brine, even live feeder guppies.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know much about wild caught Cichlids... but just from my own common sense I'd imagine like some of the other guys have said... you're going to need to go live foods for a bit until they see they're new tank mates always eating the flakes and pellets and stuff.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It's not unusual for fish (even tank raised) not to eat for awhile after moving. Make sure your water is pristine (remove uneaten food and keep up with water changes), keep the lights low, and try the foods suggested above. Once they've settled in, you can switch them over to your preferred food, but until then it's worth trying a live diet.


----------



## grmantis (Feb 11, 2014)

Water is changed weekly.Fish from Daves Rare Fish.
Male is hiding again,passing on not for sure.
I`ll try live brine if i can find it.
Female stays out in open and sees others eat.
I won`t buy wild again.
One inch Muzis wont make it in an established tank right?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

What was Dave feeding them? He sells great fish and is a wonderful resource. Ask him what he suggests...

What are your water parameters?


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

i have 5 juvi white calvus & they were the same wouldnt take any food first week or so, but then they started eating well but they would only take brine shrimp / blood worms / mysis for the first month or so. they will take newera red now sometimes. calvus can take several weeks to settle mate just have to weight it out.


----------



## grmantis (Feb 11, 2014)

Lost the male but female now eating like a pig.
Getting better each day.


----------

